# still (yhä / vielä / etc.)



## Gavril

Päivää,

I know of at least four ways to translate the word "still" in Finnish: _*vielä*, *yhä*, *edelleen* _and _*silti*._ Which of these (if any) would be appropriate in the blank space I left in these sentences?


_Astuin taas keittiöön ja huomasin, että kissa istui *[…] *viereisen talon ikkunalla tähyilemässä ympärilleen.
_
_Valokuitua ei ole* […]* asennettu koko kaupunkiin.
_
_Ajatella, että putkimies sanoi paikkaavansa vuoto toissa keskiviikkona, mutta jätkä ei ole *[…] *tullut!
_
_Roope tarjosi meille autoaan homman hoitamiseksi, mutta luulen *[…]*, että voimme tehdä sen itse.


_Hyvää joulukuun alkua


----------



## Hakro

Gavril said:


> I know of at least four ways to translate the word "still" in Finnish: _*vielä*, *yhä*, *edelleen* _and _*silti*._ Which of these (if any) would be appropriate in the blank space I left in these sentences?
> 
> _Astuin taas keittiöön ja huomasin, että kissa istui *[yhä, edelleen] *viereisen talon ikkunalla tähyilemässä ympärilleen. _
> 
> _Valokuitua ei ole* [vielä; silti]* asennettu koko kaupunkiin. (depending on the context)
> _
> _Ajatella, että putkimies sanoi paikkaavansa vuodon toissa keskiviikkona, mutta jätkä ei ole *[vieläkään] *tullut!
> _(better with the ending _-kään_)
> 
> _Roope tarjosi meille autoaan homman hoitamiseksi, mutta luulen *[silti; kuitenkin]*, että voimme tehdä sen itse._


----------



## Gavril

> _Valokuitua ei ole* [vielä; silti]* asennettu koko kaupunkiin. (depending on the context)_



Thanks, Hakro. In what sort of context would you say _vielä _in this sentence, and when would _silti_ be more appropriate?


----------



## Spongiformi

Gavril said:


> _Roope tarjosi meille autoaan homman hoitamiseksi, mutta luulen *[…]*, että voimme tehdä sen itse.
> _



I believe _*yhä*, *edelleen* _and _*silti* _all work here_._ Naturally it changes the situation a bit. With _*yhä* _and_ *edelleen* _it  means the person saying this line and their pals have probably been  trying or intending to do the job for a while, but still keep thinking  they can pull it off without Roope's car. With *silti* they haven't tried or really planned it, yet but trust they don't need the car.


I'll give this a shot as well:

_Valokuitua ei ole* vielä* asennettu koko kaupunkiin._ Arvioiden mukaan työn pitäisi olla valmis 2015.

Valokuitu  on modernein ja kustannustehokkain tapa tuoda nopea ja luotettava  laajakaista ja kaapelitelevisio kaikkien asukkaiden, laitosten ja  yritysten saataville._ Valokuitua ei ole* silti* asennettu koko kaupunkiin._  Käytännössä kaupunginosan ja jopa yksittäisten kiinteistöjen asukastiheys määrää, onko se kaupallisesti kannattavaa.


----------



## Gavril

Hi Spongiformi,



Spongiformi said:


> _Valokuitua ei ole* vielä* asennettu koko kaupunkiin._ Arvioiden mukaan työn pitäisi olla valmis 2015.
> 
> Valokuitu  on modernein ja kustannustehokkain tapa tuoda nopea ja luotettava  laajakaista ja kaapelitelevisio kaikkien asukkaiden, laitosten ja  yritysten saataville._ Valokuitua ei ole* silti* asennettu koko kaupunkiin._  Käytännössä kaupunginosan ja jopa yksittäisten kiinteistöjen asukastiheys määrää, onko se kaupallisesti kannattavaa.



It seems as though only _ei vielä_ can translate the meaning "still ... not", in the neutral sense of "it has *not yet* happened".

One more sentence occurred to me:

_Kuvittelepa -- kun aloin työskennellä ohjelmoilijana käytettiin *[...]* elektroniputkia tietokoneissa!

_What would you use in the blank space: _vielä, yhä, edelleen_ or something different?

Kiitos


----------



## Hakro

Gavril said:


> It seems as though only _ei vielä_ can translate the meaning "still ... not", in the neutral sense of "it has *not yet* happened". *Correct.*
> 
> One more sentence occurred to me:
> 
> _Kuvittelepa -- kun aloin työskennellä ohjelmoilijana käytettiin *[vielä]* elektroniputkia tietokoneissa!
> 
> _What would you use in the blank space: _vielä, yhä, edelleen_ or something different?


I'd say that _vielä_ is the perfect word here. _Yhä_ and _edelleen_ might give an impression that electron tubes had been used for a long time in computers.

This is my opinion. For example Spongiformi seems to see these words in a bit of a different way (post #4).


----------



## Gavril

I don't see a conflict between what you (Hakro) and Spongiformi wrote. Here is what I got from both your explanations:


- *vielä *emphasizes the fact that something has not yet occurred: e.g., even though the sentence about vacuum tubes (_elektroniputket_) is not a negative sentence, it focuses (implicitly) on the fact that modern-day circuits were not yet in use.

- *edelleen *and *yhä* emphasizes the fact that something is continuing: the cat is still sitting in the window (as it was before), etc.

_-_* silti* doesn't have to do (directly) with time or continuity: it means "still" in the sense of "nevertheless", "even so", etc.


Let me know if you would correct or add to any of the above.

Kiitos vielä kerran


----------



## Spongiformi

Splendid, Gavril. I spent 10 minutes yesterday agonizing how to explain it, yet couldn't do it sufficiently and ended up posting nothing.

As it is, I also don't see a conflict between what I said and Hakro's post. I wouldn't really call it a disagreement that I saw the other words working in the sentence as well, although producing a slightly different result.


----------



## Gavril

Does this quote illustrate the difference between _yhä_ and _vielä_?



> Rosberg johtaa MM-sarjaa *yhä* neljällä pisteellä.
> 
> - En halua sanoa johtavani *vielä*. Aion pitää johtoni MM-sarjassa, kommentoi Rosberg Kiinassa haastattelija Martin Brundlelle, kun tämä ilmoitti kysymyksessään, että Rosberg "johtaa vielä".



(boldface added by me)

If _vielä_ and _yhä_ meant the same thing in this context, then Rosberg would seem to be denying the fact that was just stated in the article (i.e., that he still leads the World Championship series).


----------



## Hakro

> Rosberg johtaa MM-sarjaa *yhä* neljällä pisteellä.
> 
> - En halua sanoa johtavani *vielä*. Aion pitää johtoni MM-sarjassa,  kommentoi Rosberg Kiinassa haastattelija Martin Brundlelle, kun tämä  ilmoitti kysymyksessään, että Rosberg "johtaa vielä".


I would have chosen different words here. I'd say that "Rosberg johtaa MM-sarjaa *vielä* neljällä pisteellä" although his advantage has diminished. I'd have said that "Rosberg johtaa MM-sarjaa *yhä* neljällä pisteellä" if he had had four points' advantage also earlier.

I believe that in English there is no simple way to express this slight difference.

On the other hand, I admit that also in Finnish these words _yhä_ and _vielä_ can be understood as total synonyms.


----------



## Gavril

Hakro said:


> On the other hand, I admit that also in Finnish these words _yhä_ and _vielä_ can be understood as total synonyms.



But not in this context, right? If I understand you correctly, _Hän johtaa yhä ..._ emphasizes that he continues to lead the series (as he did before), whereas _Hän johtaa vielä ..._ emphasizes that his lead has not yet been surpassed.


----------



## Hakro

Gavril said:


> But not in this context, right? If I understand you correctly, _Hän johtaa yhä ..._ emphasizes that he continues to lead the series (as he did before), whereas _Hän johtaa vielä ..._ emphasizes that his lead has not yet been surpassed.


You understood me exactly right. In my opinion there is a clear difference between _yhä_ and _vielä _in this context but I know that there are many Finns who can't see or hear this difference or they think that the difference is not relevant.


----------

